# What happened to atomlab's site?



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Por que? Anyone know whats up?


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm thats wierd. I was just on there today around 4 and it worked fine.


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

It wasn't working for me either, but it is fine now.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The black plague.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah i was on it earlier in the day too.

It just flat out fell off the face of the earth.


----------



## Theloneliest Monk (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm just went there now and it looks like someone broke it again.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

tis not working for me either


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm telling you... it's the plague.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

roffle maow


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

bbrz4 said:


> roffle maow


...What the hell  Are you 5?


----------

